# Instant Speed 3 on the Cartesian Plane



## DoctorT (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi!

My art is focused on the interrelationship between art and math, which dates back to antiquity. The recently updated painting, titled _Instant Speed 3 on the Cartesian Plane_, features an stylized graph of the average and instant speeds functions displayed on the Cartesian plane. The style of the painting parallels the style of Pieter Mondrian, but the design is based on mathematics.

FYI, the art is a 12 in by 16 in by 1/8 in (30.48 cm by 40.64 cm by 0.32 cm) acrylic painting on a canvas panel.

Do you like it as is? How can I make it better?

Thank you!

Doctor T


----------

